# MIDI and guitar pro



## Zuhhfok (Nov 24, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but here's my problem:

I am trying to use an electric keyboard (Suzuki SP-37) as a MIDI input device for Guitar Pro 5. However, it is not working even though I am following the instructions. I have it plugged into the computer and all the settings are as they should be (according to GP), but when I play my keyboard, no notes are recorded. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

